

What does the number in brackets beside my name mean? - zhiyang

In the top right-hand corner of https://news.ycombinator.com/, my name appears in front of a number; i.e., name (1).<p>What does the number in brackets beside my name mean?
======
mooism2
It is your HN karma. You earn one karma point for every upvote you receive on
a comment or submission. You lose one karma point for every downvote you
receive on a comment. Everybody starts with one karma point.

Some capabilities (e.g. the ability to downvote other people's comments)
require you to have amassed a certain amount of karma. (I can't remember how
much off-hand.)

~~~
ColinWright
Downvoting comments currently requires 500 karma

